# Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2012)

werbung
*Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg​*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238280

*Anwendungsideen für das Zebco-Vakuumsystem​*
[youtube1]e4c3EXrGNyg[/youtube1]​Im oben genannten Artikel haben wir das Zebco-Vakuumsystem vorgestellt.

Dass man damit viel, viel mehr machen kann, als nur einfach Filets zum frosten zu vakuumieren, war schnell klar.

Gerade die Möglichkeit das leichte Gerät ohne Strombedarf überall hin mitnehmen zu können, lässt da viele Anwendungen möglich erscheinen.

Köder oder Futter vakuumieren....

Papiere wasserdicht dabei haben..

Vakuumgaren.....

und, und, und.....



*Also nur her mit den Ideen!*​Schreibt uns, was euch alles an Gebrauchsmöglichkeiten für das leichte, ohne Strom verwendbare Vakuuumsystem mit den  wiederverwendbaren Beuteln alles einfällt..

Von klassischen Vakuumideen bis zum schrägsten, was euch einfällt:
*Alles zählt!!*

Unter allen, die im Thread einen Vorschlag bringen, packen wir aus untenstehender Kiste 5 Päckchen mit Quantum-Kunstködern.





Wir lassen das 2 Monate laufen (Ende Mai 2012).

Im Juni-Magazin geben wir dann die Gewinner bekannt.


Wie bei allen Preisausschreiben immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.

Und nun her mit den Ideen und viel Spaß dabei....


----------



## Franky (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Für Leute mit "normalem" Mobiltelefon - also ohne Touchscreen und mit old-school-Tastenfeld - lässt sich so ein prima "Aquapack" basteln. Telefonieren kann man durch die Tüten problemlos.


----------



## Windelwilli (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Kann man doch auch sicher prima seine Arbeitsquasten (Schichtschnitten, Stullen, Pausenbrote) drin vakumieren.
Da kann es regnen und schütten, die Sonne draufbrutzeln oder schneien.
Alles bleibt frisch, aufreissen und genießen!


----------



## Raubfischzahn (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen,verpuppte Maden zu vakuumieren.So kann man immer welche vorrätig haben ohne das man bedenken haben muss,dass sich unzählige Fliegen in der Wohnung bzw.Kühlschrank tummeln.:m


----------



## Taxidermist (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Köderfische kann man in den Tüten bestimmt auch vakumieren, wenn dazu vorher noch Gummigetier darin war, haben sie auch noch das nette Weichmacheraroma!

Jürgen


----------



## Strahleman (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Für die Selbstgießer von Gummifischen oder für die Wobblerbauer ist es prakfisch, da man damit die eingeschlossene Luft aus dem Expoyd und dem flüssigen Gummi rausbekommt.


----------



## chreisie21 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

man könnte seine Boilis im sommer vor dem austrocknen schützen...zack die tüte aufmachen boilis raus und wieder zupumpen.. perfektes tool...oder man könnte seine Papiere also Angelschein usw einschweißen...


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde Köder (egal ob Boilies oder Köderfische) zusammen mit Duft- bzw Lockstoffen vakuumieren. Dadurch zieht der Geruch mit sicherheit besser durch/ in den Köder!


----------



## Michael_05er (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde da endlich mal das Rezept für Graved Lachs(forelle) ausprobieren. Sollte auch gut gehen!


----------



## Alpinestars (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ick könnte mir vorstellen das es gerade für längere Touren recht praktisch wäre, um unterwegs gesammelte oder gefangene Nahrung mitzunehmen.
Da ich auf mehrwöchigen Rucksacktouren immer das Problem mit der mitnahme von unterwegs gefundener Nahrung habe.


----------



## pikehunter (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich denke da auch an die eigene Verpflegung, welche ich zum Fischen mitnehme. Die bleibt dann länger frisch.

Gruß
pikehunter


----------



## zanderzone (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würd meine Freundin da ab und zu einvakuumieren!

Dann bleibt ihr nämlich ab und zu  mal die Luft weg ;-)


----------



## 42er barsch (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

hallo, 
ich habe aus verschiedenen gründen schon kleidungsstücke vacuumiert.
zum ersten bleiben diese auf outdoor-touren auf jeden fall trocken und zum zweiten reduziert sich das packmaß um ein vielfaches.
man glaubt es kaum wieviel luft sich in socken, t-shirts, wollpullis,... befindet.

gruss


----------



## 42er barsch (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

nachtrag

auch die tageszeitungen von den geburtstagen meiner kinder befinden sich in sicherem vacuum.

gruss


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man könnte sich 'ne Packung heiße Luft einvakuumieren, heiße Luft kann man nämlich immer mal brauchen!


----------



## reticulatus (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Grillgut, wie Fleisch, Fisch und diverses Gemüse läßt sich damit super marinieren, wenn man es mit der Marinade im Beutel vacuumiert!


----------



## Stefan111x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde folgendes Ausprobieren.

Den Fisch in Filets schneiden.
Zwiebelscheiben, Kräuter, Gewürze, Evtl. Knoblauch nach belieben dazugeben.
Alles zusammen in die Packung geben und einvakuumieren.
Die Packung in einem Topf mit heißen Wasser geben und kurz kochen lassen, nun so lange im Wasserbad ziehen lassen bis der Fisch Gar ist.

Dadurch das kein Geschmack ( Fischsaft, Gewürze... ) verloren gehen kann, sicherlich eine ganz neue fettarme Art zu Kochen!

Ich werde es Testen!

Liebe Grüße Stefan#6


----------



## -GT- (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Je nachdem ob es sich preismäßig in Maßen hält, könnte man geflavourte (Kunst-)Köder in Einzeltüten schweißen, damit man nicht immer ganze Packungen á 8 Stk oderso mitnehmen muss. So behalten sie das Aroma, lassen sich einzeln entnehmen und später wieder in eine Tüte schweißen. Spart zudem vermutlich auch noch Platz, da man keine Luft in den Tüten mit sich rum trägt .

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Endmin (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Was war nochmal Vakuum?

hmpf.... ich hab's im Kopf, aber ich komm nicht drauf... |kopfkrat


----------



## junior_accountant (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man könnte (kleine) Köderfische auf ein Hakenvorfach zum Aalfischen aufspießen und vakummieren, sodass man beim Nachtangeln immer fangfertige Vorfächer ohne große "Wurstelei" parat hat.#6

Das Handy einvakummieren wurde zwar schon erwähnt, dem schließe ich mich nochmals an, weil ich meines schon baden ging.


----------



## Franky (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*



Stefan111x schrieb:


> Ich würde folgendes Ausprobieren.
> 
> Den Fisch in Filets schneiden.
> Zwiebelscheiben, Kräuter, Gewürze, Evtl. Knoblauch nach belieben dazugeben.
> ...



Dann sag mal Bescheid, aus welchem Umrkreis Du den Fisch vom Fussboden kratzen durftest... :q:q:q:q


----------



## Stefan111x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*



Franky schrieb:


> Dann sag mal Bescheid, aus welchem Umrkreis Du den Fisch vom Fussboden kratzen durftest... :q:q:q:q


 
^^                            ^^
Das verstehe ich nicht....#d


----------



## siloaffe (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Hey 

Das dieses Gerät für Angler un Camper in jeder erdenklichen Form interessant und sehr praktisch ist dürfte jedem klar sein. 

Es gibt aber noch ne Zielgruppe die der damit der Alltag sehr erleichtert werden kann! 

*Der LKW/Fernfahrer*, 

Ich selbst sitze auch auf nem Lkw, zwar nur im Nahverkehr aber kenne trotzdem die Probleme der Kolegen. 

Z.B. 
-Der meistens viel zu klein Kühlschrank. 
Wenn man die Würstchen, Steaks, Käse.... usw aus den meist Mega sperrigen und begasten Verpackungen in nen Vakuumbeutel umpackt benötigen sie nur einen Bruchteil des Platzes.
Es Können auch vorgekochte Mahlzeiten Vakuumiert und mit auf Tour genommen werden.... 

-Die Kleidung. 
Das man damit sehr viel Platz spart ist ja schon klar, aber als LKW-Fahrer muss man oft in diverse Chemiewerke. 
Die Gerüche die da ins Führerhaus und vorallem in die frische Kleidung kriechen sind zum Teil, ums milde auszudrücken eklig. 
Auch für Raucher dürfte diese Verwendung sehr verlockend sein.......

-Schmutzwäsche. 
Wer Käsefüße kennt wird mich verstehen......|uhoh: 

-Die Fracht/Zollpapiere....... 

-Medikamente. 
Da denke ich neben der kleinen Haus/LKW-Apotheke auch an die Diabetiker und ihr Insolin...... 

Usw... 


Meiner Meinung nach für jeden Fernfahrer eine lohnende Investition!!! 

LG Markus


----------



## FlorryB (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich bin Biologie und arbeite oft molekularbiologisch. Problem bei uns ist DNA Gele "haltbar" zu machen.
Mit dem Gerät würden sich sicherlich Polyacrylamidgele auf denen zuvor DNA aufgetragen, aufgetrennt und angefärbt worden ist luftdicht verpacken, wodurch diese nicht austrocken und länger haltbar sind bzw. ausgewertet werden können!!!


----------



## Fischhaker (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde gerne den nervenden Stau auf der Autobahn einvakummieren. (Besonders in der Urlaubszeit)
Dann is wieder Platz und weiter geht die fahrt!#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ganz klarer Fall, erstmal die Angelpapiere + Handy und Geldbeutel einvakuumieren. Gibt kaum was ärgerlicheres als nasse Papier, wenn man im Sommer mal wieder knietief beim Spinnangeln, in den Morgenstunden im Fluss steht, 'nen Fehltritt macht und komplett, unfreiwillig baden geht.#q
Abgesehen von den unzähligen Möglichkeiten Köder zu vakuumieren, zum Zwecke der Haltbarmachung sowie Aromatisierung. Angefangen von Kichererbsen, über Boilies und gedippte Tigernüsse über Kunstköder usw.
Man glaubt gar nicht, was ein Shad zusammen mit 'nem gegorenen Tintenfischtuben und etwas Salz einvakuumiert, fängt, gegenüber einem normalen Shad. Schon mal beim Gufieren 'nen Aal gefangen? Ich schon!


----------



## Johnny1 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Eine tolle Möglichkeit wäre es, das Iphone, papiere, geldbeutel einvakuumieren und nicht die ganze zeit in den hosentaschen stecken haben zu müssen.


----------



## Zarii (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Eine Idee welche ich auch dchon selbst probiert habe ist das einvakumieren von Gummiködern!!
FAST jeder Raubfischangler kennt das Problem:
Nach ein paar Jahren haben sich mehrere Boxen voller Gummiköder Angesammelt!!
Nur verkleben die Teile gerne,
wenn man sie alle zusammen in die Box Quetscht..
Nun kommt der Trick:
Ich sortiere die Gummiköder grob nach Grösse,
Und lege sie mit ein bisschen Abstand nebeneinander in den Zipp Beutel..
Nun schliesse ich den Verschluss, und pumpe die Luft aus dem Beutel.. Fertig!!
Das habe ich mit fast allen meiner gufis gemacht,
was dazu führt, dass ich mir immer die Beutel, die ich für nötig halte einfach in den Rucksack stecke, und so ohne Box mit zum Wasser nehme!!
Falls ich nun einen Gufi brauche,
öffne ich den Beutel,
entnehme den Köder und schliesse den Beutel wieder!!
Darauf hin vakumiere ich die Restlichen Gufis wieder ein!!

mfG zarii


----------



## reticulatus (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man kann angebrochene Beutel mit Grundfutter, Grundfutterextrakten, Boilies,
Pellets und anderen Ködern umfüllen und wiederverschließen.

Ebenso könnte man seine gekochten Partikel oder Boilies in die Beutel füllen, vacuumieren und einfrieren, so benötigen sie weniger Platz.

Sehr praktisch für Stipper, Feederer und ebenso für Karpfenangler!


----------



## Eichelfritte (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man könnte seine Kamera wasserdicht verpacken und hätte sich das Geld für eine Unterwasserversion selbiger gespart...
Das gibt bestimmt nen par schöne Aufnahmen #6


----------



## Micha85 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich werde mal testen ob man damit auch manch einem Mitangler die heisse Luft entziehen kann. 

Ausserdem habe ich derzeit starke probleme mit den losen Matchhaken (Grösse 18 abwärts). Eine Box die so Dicht ist das die Biester da bleiben wo sie bleiben sollen gibt es schlicht nicht/habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Die Magnetboxen die ich bisher in den Pfoten hatte waren -mild ausgedrückt- Schrott mit guten Magneten, umrahmt von einer billigen (,billigen, billigen, billigen,...) Kiste. 
Es wäre mal einen versuch Wert sie zu Vakumieren. #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Sorry, aber ich habe keine Verwendung für für dieses "Gerät". Möchte auch keins geschenkt haben. 
Bemerkenswert finde ich den Enthusiasmus den Thomas hier an den Tag legt um dieses "Produkt" Werbewirksam ins rechte Licht zu setzten.
Frei nach dem Moto: " Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich Sing." |uhoh:  
|peinlich|abgelehn


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ironie und OT an:
Tja, lieber Stuffel, stimmt.

Wir sind bekannt dafür, der Industrie nach dem Mund zu reden..
Zum Beispiel beim Thema Schnurtragkraft, Durchmesser etc...
Ironie aus

Zudem ist das hier eindeutig als Werbung gekennzeichnet, im Bereich Gewinnspiele..

Wo ist dein Problem?

Dass ich das System klasse finde?

Schreib ich genauso drüber wie über andere Dinge, die ich persönlich gut finde.

Und wie immer ist bei uns Werbung als Werbung gekennzeichnet, alles andere als redaktioneller Beitrag oder persönliche Meinung.

Du darfst das gerne weiter peinlich finden - nur nicht hier damit den Thread zumüllen, weil OT.

OT aus


----------



## rotauge88 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man könnte sich auch ein Notfallset aus Pflastern und ähnlichem einvakuumieren. Die werden nach einiger Zeit (und Feuchtigkeit) auch in ihrer Funktion beeinträchtigt und fliegen nicht lose durch die Kiste.


----------



## Totto84 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich weiß, wurde alles schon genannt, aber Handy, Kamera, Geldbeutel wären super, Verbandszeug auch (Weiß ich aus gerade gegebenen Anlass) 

Es wäre wohl auch hilfreich für den Teich, vorher verschiedene Forellenteige zu portionieren und zu vakuumieren, so, dass ich am Teich nur noch aus der Tüte holen muss und nicht 3000 Gläser mithabe... Klarer Fall von Platz und Zeit am Wasser gespart.


----------



## Baldur (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Nicht nur für's Angeln interessant: Kennt ihr Kofferpacken:c? Alles muss mit, nur nach der Hälfte geht der Deckel schon nichtmehr zu...Und da ist der Floater noch garnicht drin! Also, alles was in die Tüten passt einvakuumieren! Und bei der Abreise Schmutzwäsche ebenso (Tüten danach vielleicht nichtmehr für Nahrungsmittel verwenden) platzsparend eintüten. 
Dann muss nurnoch am Zoll alles glatt laufen...


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Da ich gerne Shisha rauche, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen damit meinen Tabak zu vacuumieren. Dann bleibt er schön frisch und feucht. :m


----------



## tchuppa (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Lachgas rein und zu die Tüte, falls im Norwegenurlaub mal wieder wetterbedingt schlechte Laune ausbricht, hat man immer was parat zum Schmunzeln 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Bier aus ? Wenn das frisch da drin bleibt würd ich es sofort vakuumieren. Lässt sich besser verstauen als Dosen/Flaschen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

ich würde meine *Kamera einvakumieren* und hoffen, dass ich die Knöpfe weiterhin drücken kann.


----------



## Aurikus (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Da ich nur noch Gelegenheitsraucher bin, würde ich meine Zigaretten vakuumieren, damit Sie nicht austrocknen und nicht Ihr Aroma verlieren!!!


----------



## madeinchina (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Endlich mal ein Kopfkissen zum Karpfenansitz mitnehmen.
Kissen rein, Luft raus und Platz sparen.:q


----------



## haiuskaius (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Also ich würd wahrscheinlich es mal versuchen, vorsichtig einige Vorfächer zu einvakuummieren, denn wenn sie einmal aus der Orginalverpackung herausgerollt sind fliegen sie bei mir rum und verhäddern sich ineinander. Wenn diese dann vakuumiert sind können sie sie nicht mehr verrutschen und man kann sie dann immer wieder raus nehmen, wenn man sie braucht.


----------



## Feederfreak (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das ich das Gerät  für den nächsten Nowegen Urlaub gebrauchen könnte.Zum Beispiel Handys Fotoaparat Natürlich das Gepäck sprich Wäsche wäre damit auf ein minimum reduziert.


----------



## TomTom88 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich hatte schon öfters das Problem, dass meine Haken (nur jene aus normalem Stahl) nach einem Ansitz, Rost ansetzten, da etwas Feuchtigkeit in die Angelkiste geraten ist. Einfach einvakuumieren wäre da ne tolle Lösung. :vik::vik:


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Im Somer frisch gemähte Wiese, duftende Blüten oder alles andere was gut und nach der schönen Jahreszeit riecht rein in den Beutel und Luft raus. Wenns einem dann an tristen Wintertagen nach Sommer dürstet. Beutel auf, Nase rein, Augen zu und vom Sommer träumen. (Geht natürlich auch mit Herbstlaub, Weihnachtsduft etc.) Oder auch das Nachtshirt der/des Holden, wenn sie/er mal für ein paar Tage nicht zugegen ist und man nicht ohne den Duft der/des Liebsten einschlafen möchte (wohl eher was für die jüngeren unverheirateten die (noch) nicht nach Erholung vom Gegenstück Suchen   ) 
Oder man nimmt sich zum Angelwochenende frische Kräuter aus dem Garten mit. Vakuumiert behalten diese auch über Tage ihr frisches, unverfälschtes Aroma und jeder der mit frischen Kräutern kocht, weiß dass dieses Trockenzeug nach fast nix oder ganz anders schmeckt.

Mc Donalds Pommes gehn bestimmt auch gut, die vergammeln zwar auch so nicht(auch nicht nach Jahren), aber vakuumiert überdauern die bestimmt jedes Uran230Atom dieses Planeten  Die perfekte Notfallration für alles was nach dem 21.12.2012 kommt


----------



## andi3 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Das Gebiss meiner Oma.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Meiner Meinung nach kann man das Zebco Vakuum System auch dazu benutzen, um Boilies oder Caster zu konservieren. Man kann es aber auch nutzen um seine Angelpapiere wasserdicht zu verstauen. Außerdem könnte man ja auch Köderfische zum Raubfischangeln in dem System konservieren. Grundsätzlich stellt das Zebco Vakuum System auch eine gute Methode dar um elektronische Geräte wasserdicht zu verpacken.
Ach ja, ich persönlich verstaue mein Gummigetier zwar gerne in den Originalverpackungen, um Farbveränderungen zu vermeiden, jedoch kann man natürlich auch das Zebco Vakuum System nutzen. Kinder könnten übrigens ihre Milchzähne darin aufbewahren, und die Hauskatze könnte ihre Mäuse darin aufbewahren. Für Friedfischangler hätte das ständige Ärgern darüber, dass das Brot schon wieder trocken ist ein Ende. Dem Gebrauch des Zebco Vakuum Systems sind meiner Meinung nach keine Grenzen gesetzt, der Angler muss lediglich etwas Kreativität zeigen.


----------



## 0din (5. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Den Beutel mit flavour ein viertel füllen,Boilies und Pellets rein und Luft raus.
Unter dem Vacuum werden die Köder das Lockmittel schnell und tief einsaugen. So bleibt die Wirkung länger aktiv als wenn sie nur gedippt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ausser Konkurrenz:
Brotscheiben mir Flavour einsprühen und dann vakuumieren, damit sie schön zäh werden als Hakenköder..

"Gewürzbutterfisch":
Butter mit Knoblauch, Kräutern, Pfeffer und Salz in der Pfanne langsam schmelzen.

Damit Fischfilets einreiben und dann vakuumieren.

Im Beutel bei knapp über 70 Grad im Ofen garen lassen..

Durch das Garen im Vakuum kein austreten von Saft, gutes einziehen der Gewürze und der Butter. 

Braucht relativ lange bei der niedrigen Temperatur, Portionsforellefilet gut 30 Minuten..


----------



## Gemini (6. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ein schöner Gockel, garniert mit 4 bis 5 bestückten Umbrella-Rigs und ordentlich Meersalz. 

Schön durchmengen das Ganze, rinn in den Beutel und laaaaaangsam die Luft rauspumpen, kommt bestimmt ganz gut.


----------



## plötze (6. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

meine arbeitsschuhe müssten abends vakuumiert werden... obwohl, könnte auch passieren dass die sich dann zersetzen :q


----------



## fischermann97 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Folgendes Problem im letzten Mittelmeer- Urlaub : Die Fische stehen weit draussen , und in 20 Meter Entfernung ragt ein schöner Felsen aus dem Wasser . Aber wie dahin kommen , Ruten & Rollen sind ja nicht salzwasserfest ? Unsre Lösung damals : alles auf ne Luftmatratze und hoffen dass keine Welle kommt . Was soll ich sagen , es kam eine und danach konnt ich die Red Arc wegschmeissen. #t
Unsre Lösung heute : Alles Einvakuumiren und durchschwimmen :vik: :vik:


----------



## Angler1980 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

was auch noch ne idee wäre gebeizten fisch vakumieren.so bekommt der fisch denke ich mal noch ein intensiveren geschmack. und man hat keine sauerei mehr mit der flüssigkeit die sich beim beizen bildet.


----------



## Seele (6. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Vor einem längeren Ansitz wenn man vor hat nen Fisch zu essen schon mal schöne Marinade anmachen und dann lecker Filets 1 Tag einlegen. Bleiben Frisch wenn man sie kühl hält und sind schön durchgezogen. Einwandfrei auf dem Grill. Vor allem gibts keine Sauerei wie bei Alufolie falls was ausläuft wenns nicht gut verpackt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*



Angler1980 schrieb:


> was auch noch ne idee wäre gebeizten fisch vakumieren.so bekommt der fisch denke ich mal noch ein intensiveren geschmack. und man hat keine sauerei mehr mit der flüssigkeit die sich beim beizen bildet.



Beizen im Vakuum funzt bestens - allerdings muss man aufpassen, da der Fisch schneller fertig ist!

Also früher als sonst kontrollieren und aus dem Salz/der Beize nehmen


----------



## aal60 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Der klassische Einsatz zum Graved-Lachs herstellen.

Aber Kräuter für die Küche frischhalten, denn da wo Vakuum ist,
kann auch nichts ausdünsten.

Messingkleinteile vor dem Anlaufen bewahren.

Revolver = Sammlerstück konservieren. Im Vakuum gibt es kein Rost.


----------



## sonstwer (6. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Hi!

Das System läßt sich auch beim Wobblerbau verwenden.

Analog zur "Vacu-Matratze" aus dem medizinischen Bereich, kann man einen solchen Beutel auch mit Sand füllen.

Wenn man nun sein Werkstück in den Sand drückt (von aussen natürlich) und dann den Beutel vakuumiert, bleibt der Rohling stabil liegen und selbst wenn man ihn aus dieser Lagerung heraus nimmt, bleibt die Form erhalten.

So lässt sich an dem geplanten Wobbler gut arbeiten, ohne ihn irgendwo einspannen zu müssen. 

LG,
frank


----------



## polakgd (6. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

pausenbrot. dadurch bleibt es auch länger frisch


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (6. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

1. Ich würde es benutzen um ein Feuerzeug trocken zu halten... das habe ich beim Angeln nämlich öfter, dass nach dem Transport mein Feuerzeug nass ist und ich dann erstmal abwarten muss.Komischerweise auch wenn ich es versuce trocken zu halten..das klappt nciht immer 

2.Vielleicht lassen sich Styroporkugeln fürs Forellenangeln auch gut so lagern...es würde eine Menge Platz sparen.

3. Meine Kamera und weiter Elektrosachen würde ich so auch vor Nässe und Schmutz schützen.

4.Wenn ich beim angeln bin und etwas fange würde ich den Fisch auch vakuumieren...schützt vor Insekten und der Fisch lässt sich perfekt in Eis lagern auch wenn es nur noch kaltes Wasser ist.

5. Gemüse,Fisch,Fleisch ... würe ich auch vakuumieren wenn ich es einfriere oder lager. Kaum Sauerstoff = mehr Sauberkeit 

6. Süßigkeiten schmecken oft fad, wenn sie länger an der Luft waren. Was macht man also? Genua einvakuumieren den Kram 
Mehr fällt m it im Moment nicht ein.


----------



## solifischer (7. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde mir meine Kamera einvakumieren, so kann sie nicht feucht werden und als Unterwasserkamera verwendet werden.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Heute am Wasser gleich 2 Situationen wo ich gerne mal eben vakuuminiert hätte:

1. gefangene Köfis direkt am Wasser eintüten, wenn die Hände eh schon dreckig sind
2. das restliche schon angefeuchtete Feederfutter für nächste Woche eintüten, statt die Reste immer im Gewässer zu versenken


----------



## schramme (7. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Den ganzen Elektronikkram eintüten zum Angeln, Joggen Radfahren.
So bleiben Handy, GPS-Tracker und Mini-TV wetter- und schweissgeschützt.


----------



## barschforelle (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Boilies eintüten , Lockstoff drauf und Vakuum erzeugen .
So kann man sie ruhig einen Tag einziehen lassen und am Wasser sind sie frisch und haben keinen anderen Geruch der die Fische irritieren könnte.
Ausserdem müsste man nur die Tüten nehmen die man braucht und die anderen könnte man einfrieren.


----------



## erT (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Heute hab ich ne Dose Mais geöffnet, nur ein paar Körner gebraucht und hätte mir ne passende Tüte gewünscht, die dicht und frisch hält.


----------



## barschforelle (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Hier mal ein wissenschaftliches Phänomen:
Wenn man gefrorene Dinge in Vakuum packt tauen Dinge viel schneller auf.
Beispiel:Wir wollen Grillen also tue ich die gefrorenen Steaks eben in einen Vakuumbeutel oder noch besser friere ich es direkt so vakuumiert ein. 
Das Auftauen geht so viel schneller und das Beste ist , dass man viele Dinge wie Sossen oder andere Sachen schneller als sonst auftauen kann.:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich könnte die Ersatzwindel meines kleinen Hosen*******rs (halbes Jahr alt) damit einvakuuminieren...


----------



## siloaffe (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich könnte die Ersatzwindel meines kleinen Hosen*******rs (halbes Jahr alt) damit einvakuuminieren...



Oder die Nudel damit nicht noch einer kommt 

Ne Quatsch ich wünsche dir und deinem Sprössling Megaviel PETRI HEIL!!!!:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Oder die Nudel damit nicht noch einer kommt


 

Ferkel! :m


----------



## aalhechtzander (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

mann könnte versaute tropfenbleie einvakuumieren damit wir unsere gewässer nicht verseuchen  fände ich praktisch


----------



## LukeF29 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Handy kamera an einvakuumieren und mit dem selfmade aquapack einen film vom grund zu machen damit man weis wo die fische sind.   
:vik::g


----------



## Arezz91 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

man könnte natürlich auch seine kunstköder darin vakumieren wie zb die mit fischöl. dann bleibt alles schön frisch und es ist 1000 mal besser als ein zip beutel.

auch pellets oder futtermischungen kann man so schön schützen


----------



## Tonic82 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Finde es schon klasse dass man damit Handy und Angelpapiere wasserdicht verpacken kann.
Wenn die Beutel groß genug sind kann man auch platzsparend Klamotten transportieren, oder nasse Sachen nach Hause bringen ohne das Auto nass zu machen!


----------



## der-michler (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Kaputte Wobbler die Wasser gezogen haben könnten so ganz schnell wieder entleert werden, so sieht man auch wo der riss ist!!!Dann kleben, wenn nötig schleifen!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde die Kunstköder, die ich mit diesem post gewinnen kann, vakuumieren.


----------



## gopalfreak (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Idee 1:
Wenn man die Möglichkeit hätte einen Vakuumbeutel mit "trinkstutzen" zu bekommen könnte man so klasse Trinkpacks bauen die so gut wie keinen Stauraum benötigen wenn die leer sind.
Wenn man die Luft entsprechend loswird müsste die Haltbarkeit mehr als ausreichend sein.

Gut wären auch die typischen Berkley und Co GuFi "ziplocktüten" zu vakuumieren. Die sind in Fishöl oder sonstigen Flüssigkeiten, die ohne Vakuum nicht von der Menge ausreicht alles zu benetzen. So kann mana uch mit dem Gulp Alive zeug gut ohne viel zu verschwenden viele Köder "einlegen".

Ein Rezeptbuch oder Heft beizulegen wäre nett um aus den eingefrorenen und vakuumierten portionen im Wasserbad entsprechend Fertige Mahlzeiten zu machen - wie die Industrie - nur dass man hier weiss wo es herkommt!
Zum Vorbereiten bei Abwesenheit usw....
(Wenn Frau weg muss kann der nicht Angler die Tüten mit Beschriftung MO-FR für x Minuten in ein Wasserbad packen   )

Es kann vor kochen oder Grillen mit sehr wenig Öl und Marinade gearbeitet werden wenn jemand auf "da darf nicht so viel fett dran" besteht...
Durch das Vakuum sucht sich die Flüssigkeit den Weg ins Fleisch...

Endlich eine Möglichkeit selbst gemachten Forellenteig Luftdicht und somit geschmeidig zu halten!

uswuswusw


----------



## FischersPaule (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Oder seinen abgeschnitten Finger nach nem Unfall, dann bleibt er länger "frisch" und man hat mehr Zeit bis zum Doc.


----------



## Evil Deeds (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

ZIGARETTEN!!!! es ist mir schon so oft passiert, dass sie mir beim angeln nass geworden sind -.-

Wichtige Dokumente die man beim Angeln dabei haben muss. Vor dem "nass" schützen. Oder nen "Rutenplan" wenn man mit dem Rad unterwegs ist.


----------



## hajobu (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Zum Wandern in den Bergen kann man sich ein Ersatz-T-Shirt, frische Socken, sowie Unterwäsche vacuumieren, damit man trockenen Ersatz, der so kaum Platz wegnimmt, dabei hat.


----------



## hesi01 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

*Köderfische* oder auch *Boilies* mit *Aromastoffen* vakuuminieren, lässt diese nicht austrocknen und  *gibt das Aroma den jeweiligen Köder ab*.
Gleichzeitig hat man dabei die Möglichkeit seine Portionen so einzuplanen, das nicht alles offen mitgeschleppt werden muss.


----------



## hesi01 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Wenn man länger unterwegs ist und aus gesundheitlicher Notwendigkeit nicht auf Medikamente verzichten kann. Ist es sinnvoll die jeweiliege Tagesration Luft und Wasserdicht zu verpacken. Beim Fischen kanns schnell mal sein das alles Feucht wird wenn das Wetter nicht so toll ist.


----------



## MajorPain2181 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man kann auch seine Kleidung zum Beispiel für den Urlaub Vakuumieren um ein möglichst geringes Pack maß zu erhalten. Da das ganze ohne Strom läuft auch unterwegs nutzbar


----------



## Noki3310 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Da ich Hundebesitzer bin und natürlich auch das Geschäft meines Hundes weg machen muss, könnte ich es Vakuumieren und ich hätte nicht immer die stinkende Tüte bis zum nächsten Mülleimer in der Hand.

MFG Noki3310


----------



## Der-Graf (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

_Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen!_

Wenn man mal wieder beim Angeln vom Fischereiaufseher _("Die Papiere ziehe ich ein - die Grundeln haben gerade Schonzeit!")_, nervigen Passanten _("Na, beißen sie?")_ oder sonst jemandem _("Der will nur spielen...")_ gestört wird, wäre das endlich DIE Möglichkeit, die beschwerten Leichen vakuumiert zu verpacken und somit sicher zu gehen, dass sich keine Gase bilden, die sie wieder auftreiben lassen. Man kennt das ja. |evil: Einziges Problem: Man bräuchte größere Beutel... :vik:

_Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen!_


----------



## blueman666 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Vorwort: -> ALLES WAS IHR GLEICH HÖRT IST *PATENTIERT* <- #6

Nachdem ich mir einige Gedanken gemacht habe, 
bin ich auf folgende Variante gekommen... 

Ich würde alle Angler,(falls man diese Leute so nennen darf..) die meinen, ihren eingesetzten Betrag für Fischereipapiere rausholen zu müssen und ALLES, was auch nur nach Fisch riecht, mit nach Hause zu nehmen, damit es "rentabel" ist, *SOFORT einvakuumieren,* 
bequem in die Kühltruhe stecken und falls der Fischbestand zu hoch ist, sie wieder rauszuholen, 
damit sie ähnlich wie Jäger den Bestand optimieren.
Danach wieder bequem die Vakuumpumpe rausholen und dann sieht die Welt (zumindest unter Wasser und in der Kühltruhe) gleich anders aus!  
*
Dies ist nicht die einzige Variante und funktioniert natürlich auch mit Politikern, Terroristen und Bänkern von der Wall Street :vik:

Ich hoffe ich werde gewinnen, denn ich bin Schüler, jung, brauche das Geld und die Gummifischbox 

Petri#h
*


----------



## carp1993 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

man kann sein brot was man zumm angeln mitnimmt einvakumieren


----------



## Evil Deeds (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Kondome wo die Packungen kaputt sind


----------



## LIFEKID (11. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Aufbewaren von aromabehandelten Gummiködern.


----------



## Eisenhelm (11. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich denke es gibt da so einige Gebrauchsmöglichkeiten:
Zur Aufbewahrung und zum Frischhalten von Ködern (Mais, Boilies, Gummiköder, ...), aber auch in der Küche dürften Vakuumtüten recht praktisch sein (Marinieren von Fleisch, Aufbewahren von Resten, ...).
Der Transportaspekt wurde ja auch schon genannt (Luft aus den Textilien raus, damit sie weniger Packmaß haben), aber da sind wohl die Tüten zu klein (Bettzeug?) bzw. die kleine Pumpe wird für solch große Sachen vielleicht nicht die Power haben.

Denke der beste Einsatz wird wohl das Einfrieren von unseren Fängen sein. Platzsparend und schonend.


----------



## koppenangler (12. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Hallo 
Ich würde mal sagen damit kann mann hervorragend Konfetti transportieren oder lagern.Und wenn es gebraucht wird einfach Tüte auf und los gehts mit der Konfettischlacht . Danach wieder zusammenkehren und wieder in die Tüte,fürs nächste mal.

Bis denne Petri.#h #h #h


----------



## Case (12. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Kaffee, Tee, Zucker, Salz, Waschmittel. Alles was schon bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit klumpig wird.

Case


----------



## spin-paule (12. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ist sicher gut für 
- Fisch bzw. Fleisch marinieren, 
- das Handy, Zigaretten und die Angelpapiere beim Watfischen,
- platzsparendes Einlagern von Köder(-fische) in der Gefriertruhe

- und fürs Hyperventilieren nach einem Kuhwiesenwaller-Drill:q


----------



## thefisher (13. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

das Zebco Vakuum System kann man auch dazu benutzen, um Boilies oder andere Köder zu konservieren. Man kann es aber auch nutzen um seine Angelpapiere wasserdicht zu verstauen. Außerdem könnte man ja auch Köderfische zum Raubfischangeln in dem System konservieren. Zudem stellt das Zebco Vakuum System auch eine gute Methode dar um elektronische Geräte wasserdicht zu verpacken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Gestern nachm einkaufen drauf gekommen (bzw. gerade beim füllen der Gewürzdosen):
Gewürze und Kräuter nur immer so auffüllen, wie mans die näxten Tage braucht, die restlichen Tüten dann einvakuumieren und bei Bedarf kann man daraus ja schnell wieder nachfüllen und wieder vakuumieren danach...


----------



## Jerk Meister (14. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

man könnte auch gummifische mit knoblauch flavern in den
man den knobi zerstammpft und damit dan seine gummis einreiben und dan mit hilfe des Zebco Vakuum System 
einlegen und der größste vorteil wehre es das die boxen niewieder mit knobi verseucht ist


----------



## blueman666 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

*Eine weitere Idee, die mir gerade beim TV schauen 
eingefallen ist!*

*Also, da wir uns ja inmitten der "Euro-Krise" befinden und der Schuldenberg jede Sekunde steigt, die verschuldeten Länder sich noch mehr verschulden und die "Sparpakete" nicht akzeptiert werden, könnten wir bequem unser Vakuumsystem benutzen, Frankreich, Spanien, Portugal, Griechenland und alle anderen "stark" verschuldeten Länder (denn wir sind auch verschuldet!)
einvakuumieren! :vik:*

Wie immer ist die Idee patentiert |rolleyes

*Petri!#h*


----------



## Murcho (14. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

man könnte seinem/r Vorgesetzete/n ne ausgesaugte Tüte mitnehmen und sagen:"So fühle ich, wenn ich versuche ihre Gedankengänge zu verstehen!"
:vik:
Grüße


----------



## Flifi97 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man könnte auch die Angelschnüre zum Lagern vakuumieren. Sie sind dann gut geschützt, und es spart Platz#6


----------



## natural-chiller (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ein Bier könnte man sicher auch vakumieren damit das Etikett nich beschädigt wird falls es mal regnet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

die 3 Punkte, die der HSV am Samstag gegen 96 geholt hat, damit keiner mehr ran kommt, und so der HSV in Liga 1 bleibt...


----------



## Sternensegler (16. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Am Strand ist es eigentlich praktisch wenn alles einvakuumiert ist. Ich hasse es knirschende Stullen zu essen oder ganz schlimm: Sonnencremepackungen voller Sand den man sich dann schön auf die Haut schmiert...

Alles einvakuumieren! :vik:


----------



## jens_z (16. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*



natural-chiller schrieb:


> Ein Bier könnte man sicher auch vakumieren damit das Etikett nich beschädigt wird falls es mal regnet.


|good:|muahah:

Ich schmeiss mich wech...

Wenn hier abgestimmt würde, hättest du meine Stimme sicher! #6


----------



## JonasH (17. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Beim angeln Köder, Nahrung, Papiere...

Zu Hause... Pflanzen (ich gieße sie ja eh nicht und so bleiben sie frisch), chips, den Hund wenn er klefft, Geschenke (in bunte Tüten)...


----------



## Honeyball (19. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich weiß nicht, ob einer schon auf die Idee gekommen ist, aber im Urlaub nach einem langen Angeltag in Gummistiefeln könnte man die Socken vakuumieren und so einigermaßen die Luft bis zum Ende des Urlaubs reinhalten. :m


----------



## Hechtkiller:-) (19. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Mann könnte sein essen frisch halten oder auch kunstköder reinpacken


----------



## m4tic (20. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde im Sommer ein bisschen Wasser vakuumieren.
Dadurch fängt das Wasser an zu sieden und dadurch lösen sich Gasbläschen. Diese steigen auf und reißen dabei Wassermoleküle mit sich. Doch mitten im Dampfen passiert plötzlich etwas ganz anderes: Das Wasser gefriert urplötzlich!

Und Schwups... habe ich im Sommer eine prima Abkühlung! #6


----------



## Siever (20. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Vor einem Urlaub könnte ich die Klamotten meiner Freundin eintüten und vakuumieren. Ihre Sachen hätten dann ein besseres Packmaß und ich würde mehr Angelzeugs ins Auto bekommen... .


----------



## Stappo88 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich könnte mit meiner digicam auch unterfotos machen !!! super sache!!!


----------



## roller (22. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Da ich zum Karpfenangeln immer eine Menge Dosenmais im Boot mitschleppe könnte ich mir vorstellen das es mit den Luftrausdingern Platzmäßig besser wäre.  #6


----------



## Sparky1337 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man könnte,

Silberbesteck Vakuumieren
Obst Vakuumieren Hält Länger

oder wenn man sich Ne suppe gemacht hat den rest Vakuumieren und mit zum angeln nehm...


Man könnte aber auch 

Angelhaken die lose rum liegen sortieren
 geht nur mit einzel Haken

nebeneinander legen und alle auf einmal Vakuumieren dann beschriftet man das ganze und schon hat man Perfekt aufgeräumte haken mit Größe usw. 

Das ganze geht auch mit wirbeln ect.


----------



## Cobrafant (25. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde einfach alles vakuumieren!














... oder anzünden


----------



## gopalfreak (25. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Meinem Sohn zeigen wie sich ein Negerkuss (oder neudeutsch SChaumkuss) in einem Vakuum verhält...
Und das teste ich dann nochmal mit dem luftigen Forellenteig - ganze Montagen könnten neu entstehen die nur mit dem Gerät möglich sind


----------



## sebbert (26. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Nachdem ich beim Letzten Ansitz richtig was auf die Muetze bekommen habe und nass bis auf die Unterwaesche geworden bin, wobei sich auch mein nettes Nokia erkaeltet hat wuerde ich dieses vakuumieren. auch Autoschluessel, telefone, ipods, etc, besonders fuer Leute die im Boot unterwegs sind koenne so vorsorglich behandelt werden.


----------



## welsman (27. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Da ich totaler Mett Fan bin und eigentlich immer Mett mit zum angeln nehme,würde ich einfach mein Mett damit in schönen brötchengerechten Portionen vakuumieren,die man dann einfach nurnoch aufmachen und aufs Brötchen legen muss,dann spart man sich die Brötchenschmiererei.
Generell weiß ich nicht wie viel Grad die Tüten vertragen aber ich denke man könnte sogar bei längeren Ansitzen so Sachen wie Eintöpfe,Ravioli,Nudeln... vakuumieren und diese dann platzsparend mit zum Angeln nehmen.Dann einfach nen Töpchen mit Wasser heiß machen,Tüte oben nen bischen aufmachen und rein damit.Hält den Topf sauber und ist platzsparend.
Mfg Welsman


----------



## Jefferson (28. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man könnte damit alte Bücher oder Dokumente vakuummieren um diese für die Nachwelt in einem guten Zustand zu belassen, vielleicht wäre dieses Gerät auch etwas für Forscher oder Archäologen die vor Ort etwas finden aber es dort keinen Strom gibt, leichter, schneller und einfacher geht's doch nicht ;-)


----------



## gizmo_cool (29. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde meine Selbst eingelegten Steaks Vakumieren, dann würde die Kunststoffbox wegfallen, und ich hätte am Wasser gleich die Tüte für den gefangenen Fisch dabei. Mehrwegverpackung!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich könnte die Ersatzwindel meines kleinen Hosen*******rs (halbes Jahr alt) damit einvakuuminieren...


 

Wenn ich mir es so recht überlege, vielleicht sollte man nicht die Ersatzwindel vakuuminieren, sondern die verkackte...:q


----------



## Aktivist (29. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

ich würde den vakumierer mit zu meiner oma nehmen, um Ihr essen zu vakumieren damit ich bei der schönsten Nebensache der welt immer etwas von Ihrem soooo leckerem Essen dabei habe. Danke oma! Weiter so!#6
Außerdem könnte man darin frisches Fleisch mit selbst gemachter Marinade vakumieren(zieht unter vakum schneller ein).


----------



## mikail.75 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde den eventuellen Fischrogen aus Fängen vakumieren, ist nen super Köder. #6


----------



## _Pipo_ (30. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Zuerst würde ich mal die Fangbilder vakuumieren, das erleichtert schonmal den "Schwanzvergleich" am Gewässer mit anderen Anglern.  Wer dann noch eine Polaroidkamera hat kann zudem jeden Fang gleich fotografieren + vakuumieren. Dies bietet den Vorteil, dass man bei Heimkehr eine ansprechende Präsentation des Angeltags vor Familie/Frau/Hund/Spiegel halten kann. :q

Neben diversen Fressalien ließen sich Köfis sehr gut eintüten, was sehr gut für den Hausfrieden beim Ein oder Anderen wäre, da gerade oftmals das weibliche Geschlecht merkwürdiger Weise etwas dagegen hat, wenn Küche/Kühlschrank/Gefrierschrank nach Fisch "duften". |kopfkrat

Sogar für vergessliche Menschen bietet diese Methode Vorteile, falls jemand mal die Köfis eine Woche im Angelkoffer vergisst...


----------



## rstumm (30. April 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Da gibt es so einiges, was man vakuumieren könnte ...

Ich stelle mir vor, dass man gut eine Ladung Boilies zusammen mit einer Kappe Flavour vakuumieren kann, damit das Flavour gut in die Boilies einziehen kann.

Man könnte sich so auch eine kleine "Unterwasserkamera" basteln. Wenn man z.B. Besitzer einer kompakten Digicam mit innenliegendem Zoom-Objektiv ist (z.B. Minolta Dimage X1), kann man diese vakuumieren und hat eine wasserdichte Kamera, die man vielleicht auch für einen kleinen Unterwasserschnappschuss eines Drills nutzen kann


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ersatzgufis, Angelfutter, Köfis, Angelpapiere und vieles mehr...


----------



## Sebastian.L (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

hm so auf Anhieb,
 Habe meist ein Handtuch bei, um die Hände abzuwischen und nach einen Guten Angeltag riecht das wie ein Fischkutter so hätte man den Duft nicht im Auto.Und evt. paar Feuchttücher würde ich Konzertviren den immer wenn mann sie Braucht sind sie Staub trocken.


----------



## rollfisch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Einvakuumierte Socken! Den gerade beim nachtangeln wenn es klamm und alles feucht sind trockene Socken Gold wert!!!


----------



## FL-Niesi (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Wasser vakuumieren und einfrieren super Kühlpack, wenn Feierabend dann einfach das Wasser ausschütten und man hat eine erhebliche Gewichtsersparnis. Scheiß schwere Kühlboxen.


----------



## Ruten Rookie (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Moin, 

Hier mein Tip: Ich bin selbst Nachtangler und verbringe mit meinem sechsjährigen Sohn viele tolle Stunden am Wasser. Für kleine Kinder braucht man immer eine Notfallapotheke am Wasser, meistens bestehend aus Pflastern, Fiebertabletten, Mückenspray, Salben etc.
Gerne wird das aber gerade nachts durch verminderte Sicht, Feuchtigkeit etc. in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und ist dann oft nicht besonders hygienisch.
Eingeschweisst hätte man dieses Problem nicht! 

In diesem Sine: Tight Lines!!!

Stephan Guhl


----------



## flasha (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Natürlich wäre dies auch super für Lebensmittel die man einfrieren kann wie z.B. Fleisch, Fisch, Gemüse...

Super wäre dies auch für den Köderfischvorrat.


----------



## fam0815 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

hallo
gewürze (salz, pfeffer, usw.)
dann kommt der Fisch direkt auf den Grill.......hmmm

bye #h


----------



## astra2016v (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Fisch marinieren, über Nacht im Kühlschrank lassen, am nächsten Tag ist die Mrinade schön eingezogen, Tüte wieder auf und rein in die Pfanne!!!


----------



## Nordan (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*



rollfisch schrieb:


> Einvakuumierte Socken! Den gerade beim nachtangeln wenn es klamm und alles feucht sind trockene Socken Gold wert!!!



Ich würde eher die stinkenden Socken NACH dem angeln vakuumieren, um den Gestank erst kurz vor der Waschmaschiene wieder frei zu lassen|supergri


----------



## Twister_Jigger (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Die Einsatzmöglichkeiten des Vakuumierens sind so breit gefächert, dass ich mich jetzt einfach mal auf die Bereiche beschränke, die für mich relevant sind:

- frisch mariniertes Grillfleisch (inkl. der Marinade)
- frische Kräuter aus dem Garten (gehackt oder ganz)
- Köderfische
- Kunstköder
- Kleidung (da ich meinem Travelbag nicht ganz vertraue, wenn man einen Fluss durchschwimmt)
- Briefmarken

Es gibt noch einige mehr, aber das sind die, welche ich für am wichtigsten halte :m!

Grüße


----------



## Derspinnfischer (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Die PVA-Bags vor dem Fischen fertig machen und Vakuumieren....


----------



## Onkel Maggus (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Prima für angebrochenes Futtermehl, generell auch Mehl und Hartweizenprodukte für in die Speisekammer, schützt vor Lebensmittelmotten. Auch Kräuter lassen sich so prima einfrieren. 
Nie wieder Dosen-Mais-Reste wegwerfen!


----------



## angelfrank (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Und wenn man endlich was gefangen hat, und den Fang ins Fangbuch eintragen möchte, ist der Kugelschreiber eingetrocknet. Wenn man ihn einschweißt hält er sicherlich länger.....


----------



## hharfst (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

1. schnelles einfärben von köderfischen mit lebensmittelfarbe (zieht durch das vakuum schneller in den fisch

2. leuchtkugeln inkl. pistole für die nächtliche küstentour wasserdicht vakuumieren

lg
holgi


----------



## Cat135 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

meine Vorschläge:

1.) Batterien wasserdicht einschweißen um nachts beim Aalangeln auch ordentlich Lichtzu haben 

2.) Gummifische mit Knoblauchöl zu aromatisieren: endlich stinkt nicht mehr alles wie Hölle |supergri


----------



## m4Tze (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

ganz klar meine baitcaster eintüten nach saison ende
besser schützen geht garnicht, eintüten karton
und man hat nächste saison eine staubfreie heile casting rolle !!!!


----------



## Likenut (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde damit meine Unterwäsche die ich zum wechseln dabei hab vakuumieren. Egal obs schönes Wetter is oder regnet wei in Strömen, immer trockene Unterwäsche dabei. Sachen Naß, Tüte auf und gut is. Zusätzlich kann man die Tüten mit Dufttüchern versehen, dann riecht man sogar noch gut :vik:


----------



## Henryhst (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Haha der is gut Likenut =D

Naja ich würde mein Handy und die Papiere wasserdicht einschweißen.Sowie für sammler auch Münzen, Briefmarken, alte Postkarten oder so etwas in der art wo sauerstoff nur schaden zufügt sicher für die zukunft verpacken...
Und frischer Fisch Vakuum verpackt und ohne gefrierbrand ausgefrohren schmeckt sowieso am besten.


----------



## Hufi96 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Tolle Sache um kleinere abgetrennte Körperteile wie Finger etc.  an Ort und Stelle Luftdicht für den Transport in das nächste Krankenhaus zu verpacken. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob sich das Vakuum negativ auf die"Wiederanwachswahrscheinlichkeit" durch die enzogenen Körpersäfte auswirkt..|supergri


----------



## Kotzi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Um mal Absatzmärkte ab von Anglern zu erschließen wäre dieses System auch für den mit latenten Psychosen befallenen Serienmörder wirklich praktisch.
So fangen die Leichen unterm Bett nicht so schnell an zu müffeln, besonders im Hochsommer muss das für die armen Leute immer eine Tortur gewesen sein.

e/ da geht man mal weg zum pullern beim schreiben und schon ist jemand mit ner ähnlich doofen idee da.

Ums zu Ergänzen, vielleicht hält sich Eis besser im Vakuum wodurch die Angeldauer verlängert werden könnte nach dem Abtrennen des Fingers weils dann nicht mehr so pressiert ins KH zu kommen.
N Stündchen mehr und der Fisch des Lebens könnte einsteigen ..


----------



## Susabi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Was wunderbar mit solchen Geräten funktioniert ist, seine Krawatten Luftdicht einzuschweißen. Meine Frau macht das gleiche. Das tolle ist, man kann die Krawatten zusammenlegen, luftdicht vakuumieren und nachdem man die Verpackung geöffnet hat brauch man die Krawatten nichtmal bügeln! Spart außerdem eine Menge Platz im Kleiderschrank. So macht meine Frau das immer mit meinen Krawatten.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ihr kennt das sicher alle, wenn man köderfische Luftleer bekommen muss, mit der ködernadel reinsticht und sie dann ausdrückt: Schmiereige Finger und nen matschigen Fisch. Deswegen steche ich immer vorsichtig in die Fische, packe sie in die Beutel und Pumpe so lange, bis der Beutel wirklich ganz Luftleer ist, dabei übt die Tüte gleichmäßig druck auf den Köfi aus und er sieht nicht so zermatscht aus und hat noch seine Stabilität für den Wurf.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich vaakumiere immer bei unserer alljährlichen Boots und Kanufahrt am Vatertag meine frische(ich betone frische#6) Unterwäsche und Socken,so wie Feuerzeug  und Grillanzünder.Falls das Boot doch mal kentert hat man am Abend frische Wäsche und Grillanzünder sowie Feuerzeug für den Einweggrill.


----------



## Downbeat (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Es gibt einen Gegenstand, den man im aktuellen Deutschland immer dabei haben sollte und der daher, zum Schutz vor Umwelteinflüssen einvakuumiert, in jedes Gepäck gehört. 

Ein Kugelschreiber.


----------



## Ederseeangler (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Wie wärs mit seiner Frau oder Freundin?
Dann bleibt die "Alte" länger frisch


----------



## Salmopearl (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man  könnte einen Vakuum-Beutel vakuumieren, damit man immer einen sauberen Beutel dabei hat, falls man einen braucht.


----------



## k-bay (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

immer ne schachtel zigaretten und ne packung streichhhölzer einvakuumiert dabei und brauchbarem zustand  kann einem echt denn (schneider)abend retten!


----------



## Schmeesi (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich würde damit heißes Wasser einfrieren, denn heißes Wasser kann man zwischendurch immer mal gebrauchen!!!


----------



## Schweigend (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Leckere Steaks inkl. Marinade dort rein, und beim angeln den Grill anschmeißen. Lecker!


----------



## Hecht-Dundee (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

ich würde Blumensträuße vakuumieren, damit man 
nicht immer am Muttertag früh morgens losfahren muss.#6


----------



## eumex10 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es zu Fische Beizen nee super sache ist , so kann die Beize schön einziehen bei garantierter Frische !!


----------



## PVA-rschloch (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man kann seine Kamewra Vakuumieren und dann Unterwasserfotos schießen


----------



## siloaffe (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich hätte am Freitag meine Feierabendmotivation vakuumieren sollen|jump:

Die könnte ich  Montagsmorgens echt gut gebrauchen|gaehn:


----------



## StefanG (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Kamera, Handy etc. eingeschweißt und top geschützt!!!

Am liebsten natürlich Fischfilet´s


----------



## fredolf (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Hallo
Ich kann den "Alten Schweden" aus der Molkerei Wismar (Rücker GmbH) als -Einschweissobjekt- empfelen. Der stinkt den ganzen Kühlschrank voll. 
Wir hatten DEN im letztem Ostseeurlaub im 
FeWo-Kühlschrank und haben schon mit einem nachträglichen Anruf unseres Vermiters gerechnet, weil der Gestank einfach nicht rausging . |rotwerden
Petri


----------



## TJ. (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Das ist ganz klar was für die leute die mit stinke-Ekel Calamari auf wels wollen den köder mitsammt Haken einVakuumieren und wenn sich der beutel wölbt ist alles Fertig. Raus damit an Haken und Fangen.

Oder noch ne Möglichkeit lockstoffe alla Aaalkiller oder shellfish flower.
Wenn das zeug versehentlich in der Tasche oder gar im Auto aufgeht ist ABC alarm angesagt. Im Vakuum sollte da nix passieren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Allrounder_85 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Jedes Jahr aufs neue würde ich beim Heringsangeln gerne einige Mitangler samt ihres Angelgeschirrs vakuumieren,und somit die Fische für die Ewigkeit vor ihnen beschützen :q


----------



## pikeme (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Definitiv den Tabak und die Blättchen. Bei den Blättchen reicht ja meißt nur eine wenig Feuchtigkeit und die sind alle zusammengeklebt.


----------



## Affe (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ich bin ein ehrliches Mensch und schreibe hier nur rein weil ich auch eine chance haben möchte die Kunstköder zu gewinnen 

Sachen Vakuumieren um sie vor Wasser zu schützen ist schon ne tolle Sache, allerdings ist es ziemlich teuer es dafür zu benutzen.

Ich denke das beste ist wirklich seine Nahrungsmittel zu vakuumieren oder vllt. noch Lockmittel oder Köder die sonst sehr stark im Auto miefen würden.

Macht die Vakuumtüten doch so groß, das man seinen dreckigen stinkengenden Kecher rein machen kann, so hat man den gestank nicht im Auto


----------



## blassauge (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Für mich kommen nur zwei Vakuumiervarianten (sagt man das so |bigeyes?) in Frage. 
1. Filets rein...Luft raus...endlich Platz im Gefrierschrank...
und die Qualität bleibt länger erhalten

2. Köderfische "entlüften"...denn nichts ist schlimmer als ohne am Wasser zu stehen. Immer wenn man welche benötigt bekommt man keine...ein Vorrat ist da ideal

Der Vorschlag mit dem Telefon...mal ehrlich das soll funzen???


----------



## Felix B. (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man könnte in die Tüte furzen und das Ganze als "Stadionluft" bei eBay an unterbelichtete Leute versteigern...


----------



## biologe (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Ach zum Grillen wäre so ne Tüte spitze - Fische oder Fleisch zuhause marinieren oder beizen und das ganze einfach in ne Tasche rein ohne dass was ausläuft... 

Alternative zum Angeln wäre Papier, gar nicht schlecht, so vor Wasser zu schützen oder auch Streichhölzer oder ein Feuerzeug...


----------



## PASA (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Wir haben fast alle selbstverpackten Lebensmittel (Obst, Fisch Fleisch, Gemüse, Kräuter...) im Gefrierschrank vakuumiert. So geht einfach mehr in den Gefrierschrank als in Plastikdosen.


----------



## Kera (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man könnte Fisch(-fillettes) einvakuumieren um sie dann in der Spülmaschine zu garen.

Ähnlich wie bei diesem Rezept:
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/rezept-lachs-mit-spargel-a-833697.html


----------



## Floh927 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man könnte z.B. "Portionen" für Karpfenfutter abpacken. Dann bräuchte man nicht immer das Futter Kiloweise mittragen und hätte es immer frisch dabei.


----------



## reticulatus (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Zum längeren Ansitzangeln könnte man auch seinen Tabak(bei selbstdrehern oder bei Pfeifenrauchern), wenn man größere Mengen mitnimmt oder auch vorgestopfte Zigaretten damit vacuumieren, so bleiben sie frisch und trocknen nicht aus, auch von Vorteil.

Auch ließen sich mit größeren Packs Klamotten einvacuumieren und so platzsparender und vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt verpacken, gerade beim Urlaub und längeren Ansitz wichtig.


----------



## ElTukan (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

MAn(n) könnte seiner Frau den Geldbeutel vakumieren bevor sie in die Stadt zum einkaufen geht ;-) somit bleibt mehr geld um Angelsachen zu kaufen !


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

man könnte etwas Urlaubsluft einfakumieren, damit man für später noch was hat, so Diashow mit Geruch^^
Oder einen Furz, und den in das Bundeskanzleramt schicken )


----------



## donald-1976 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man sollte alle Schwarzangler damit Vakuumieren! Wie schwer ist es bitte eine Angelprüfung abzulegen und sich an ein paar Spielregeln zu halten...
Man, man, man...
Rein haun


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*



donald-1976 schrieb:


> Man sollte alle Schwarzangler damit Vakuumieren! Wie schwer ist es bitte eine Angelprüfung abzulegen und sich an ein paar Spielregeln zu halten...
> Man, man, man...
> Rein haun


Bei uns in Ba-Wü ist das schwer (Bayern auch). Ich kann all meine schwarzangelnden Kollegen da sehr gut verstehen. 

Diese Hürden sollte man (etwas) eintüten.

\end{OT}


----------



## frejo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Hi,

Ich würde Kustköder vorm angeln darin einlegen, damit sie einen besseren Geruch bekommen.

Oder, man kann auch Köderfische sehr gut dareinlegen.

:m

Wenn man mal eine Forelle gefangen hat passt die dort bestimmt auch noch rein falls man sie nicht am ersten Tag essen möchte

LG frejo


----------



## sanda (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

boillies 
maden 
würmer
wirbel
Köderfische, damit diese nicht stinken und frisch bleiben, vorgefertigt mit Haken
Schnitzel, Brot, Gemüse in der Gefriertruhe, dann zum Angeln mitnehmen
Seekarten
Schaschlik, Fleisch, Fisch marinieren
Man braucht keinen Flachman oder Feigling mehr, einfach zu Hause in entsprechende Mengen vakumieeren und zum Angeln etc. mitnehmen und geniesen 

Wenn man verreisen will, wer kennt das nicht, wieviele Sachen die Frauen mitnehmen wollen, da gibt es keinen passenden Koffer. Einfach alles vakuumieren und schon hat man Platz genug für ein paar Schuhe mehr 

Haschisch etc., nicht das ich das bräuchte 

Räuchermehl, damit dieses trocken bleibt.


----------



## RMP1968 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

[zynismus on]
Ich würde die Leute hier vakuumieren, die versuchen,  Flüssigkeiten im flüssigen Zustand in einem weichen Plastikbeutel zu vakuumieren. Dann haben sie mal eine Vorstellung von einem Vakuum 
[zynismus off]

Nein, ich würde die Schonzeiten vakuumieren, damit werden sie sicher kürzer


----------



## pike fred (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Hey,auf jeden fall den Fotoapparat!!!dann kann selbst bei den schlechtesten wetterbedingungen kein Schnappschuss verloren gehen und alle haben etwas davon;-)


----------



## pike fred (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Oder Köder mit Eis für vorsichtige Karpfen!!!einfach rauswerfen ,taut auf und sinkt!


----------



## astra2016v (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Gummifische mit Fischöl oder anderen Lockstoffen, zuschweißen, einziehen lassen und am Wasser auspacken und Fische fangen.|wavey:


----------



## dennisk19899 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Lock bzw aromastoffe könnte man vakumieren dann stinkt die wohnung nicht so


----------



## eggerm (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Auf Mehrtagestouren stinkende und dreckige Kleidung einvakumieren! Spart auch Platz im Rucksack!
MfG


----------



## astra2016v (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Man könnte übriggebliebene Räuchersalzmischungen oder Räuchermehl wasserdicht einvakuumieren.


----------



## berowicz (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Raubfischpellets oder Duftstoffe vakumieren. Diese "stinken" nach dem ersten öffnen meistens tagelang. Außerdem verlieren sie dann ihren Geruch nicht. 

Auch sehr gut für frischen Räucherfisch geeigner :m


----------



## AnglerPSF (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

Köder wie Boilies, Köfis und Futtermischungen.
Frisch gefangenen Fisch.
Verpflegung für einen Angelausflug...

Unendlich viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder zu gewinnen - Da bleibt Dir die Luft weg*

So, nun ists durch - wir ermitteln die Gewinner, welche dann in der Juni-Ausgabe der Anglerpraxis (www.anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben werden.


----------

